# Break of Fowler’s Swing Making him Title of the Hero World Challenge



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

As we all know, Fowler turned the table in the final of Hero World Challenge and got a no-bogey 61. Let’s check how he complete his swing in break.


----------

